# Older PSE wheels



## fuelracerpat (May 6, 2008)

Jim:
I have a set of PSE 10 stage wheels lying about somewhere...they are silver/grey in color.


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

fuelracerpat said:


> Jim:
> I have a set of PSE 10 stage wheels lying about somewhere...they are silver/grey in color.


Hey, fuelracerpat!.....Thanks for the reply....When this bow gets here, if these wheels wont work, I'll check back with You on those wheels, if Your interested in selling them...Take care!...Jim


----------



## jmoose77 (Apr 3, 2004)

I have two camo pse nova bows with black Vector 4 wheels. One of my favorite cams , smooth and accurate. 
My V4's are 75% letoff and I see yours are 65%.
When PSE came out with the Mach 9.5, I think they put the Vector 5 cams on it. I have heard and read good things about these also. 
Congrats on your purchase of a mach 9.


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

jmoose77 said:


> I have two camo pse nova bows with black Vector 4 wheels. One of my favorite cams , smooth and accurate.
> My V4's are 75% letoff and I see yours are 65%.
> When PSE came out with the Mach 9.5, I think they put the Vector 5 cams on it. I have heard and read good things about these also.
> Congrats on your purchase of a mach 9.


......jmoose77....The Vector4 wheels have a double cable groove on the cam lobe side of the eccentric, moving the cable in this changes the let-off...Maybe from 65% to 75%??....Not sure on the exact specs, maybe it's that, or 70% to 75%??...Either way, I agree, the Vector is smooth, and makes good speed for a Wheel...Take care...Jim


----------



## jmoose77 (Apr 3, 2004)

Jim,
I changed one of my nova's a while back to the other slot/groove and I didn't notice that much difference. I will try it again this weekend and see because I would like to have one of mine set at 65%.
Now, I believe your Mach 9 with V4's was offered in 1997 and that could explain the 65%.
My V4's are a year or so newer and this could explain the 75%. 
Anyway, if they will adjust from 65% to 75% thats just another plus to like these cams.


----------



## big cypress (Jul 31, 2006)

not to hi-jack the thread BUT there is a mach11 on ebay that appears to have wheels . i wondered if you had any thoughts on this pse . i think it sells tomorrow . it is ready to shoot -rest, sight , etc.[none of which i want ]. guy says it goes from 40 to 60 pounds which is on the high side for me . forgive the intrusion please ,thanks . .. .peace


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

big cypress said:


> not to hi-jack the thread BUT there is a mach11 on ebay that appears to have wheels . i wondered if you had any thoughts on this pse . i think it sells tomorrow . it is ready to shoot -rest, sight , etc.[none of which i want ]. guy says it goes from 40 to 60 pounds which is on the high side for me . forgive the intrusion please ,thanks . .. .peace


 Big C!....I was eyeballing that Mach 11 last night, thats the old PSE that I'd really like to try...I've heard nothing but good things about the Mach 11's, too bad that they dont have the Barnsdale limbs on them....That guy is kinda telling a story on the draw weight, I think, and he claims that he bought that bow new 4 years ago..Same bow, or not??...I dont think that bow was made in 2006...Either way, if I could get it bought cheap, I'd like to have it.. but like Yourself, I dont want all the other gear that comes with it...I've watched those Mach 11's come up for sale on here, but there was always some reason or another I didnt buy them, too long draw, too light draw weight, etc..etc...If the Mach 11 handles and shoots as well as the mach 9, but with a better grip, I'm all for that...I'm sure that someone on here has owned or shot a Mach 11 at one point or another, and will chime in here to help Us out!!..L.O.L. ...Take care, Big Cyprus!!........Jim


----------



## willieM (Nov 18, 2007)

I had a Mach 11 and liked it very much. However one of the limbs broke and I only had a light set of limbs and could not find the weight limbs I wanted so I sold the bow. I agree with Jim, the Barnsdale limbs would have been an inprovement. Take care,,,willieM


----------



## jmoose77 (Apr 3, 2004)

Here is a Mach 8 from the classifieds. 
I'm not sure on this but it looks to have SP65 or SP75 cams on it. 
Could be a good buy for someone. Anyone here ever try a mach 8 with fingers?

Jim, I'm not trying to hijack your thread..just thought you or someone might be interested in seeing this since we were talking about pse mach bows.
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1187175


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

jmoose....Looking at the riser , and the limbs/over-all ATA, I'd reckon that it shoots and handles similar to my Hoyt Defiant...Which I really really like, but it's a 70# bow, and the draw length is too long, I've got the cam under-rotated, to get the draw length close...Probably reasonably quick, probably has a bit of thump to it, and probably a decent over-all bow....Jim


----------

